# Land based shark fishing on va



## Kgabriele1114 (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm new here to the site and relatively new to shark fishing..have gotten alot more into it in the last year or so and have had much success in New Jersey off the beach..my problem is its pretty much all browns..I'm from maryland and am looking for a place in va to go that is legal to shark fish from beach..any suggestions?


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

It is illegal to target sharks from shore in all of coastal Virginia, if I'm not mistaken. I know you cant anywhere in Virginia Beach, Norfolk, or Hampton. Seagull pier was the only place that you were allowed to but its closed. If you're really trying to fish for shark, you'll have to set up for drum and hope one comes by.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Eastern shore. There a few barrier islands you can fish. Accessing them isn't easy. You can fish for them on assateague during the day away from the swimming area... either north end or south osv areas. If you fish for drum as said, you will catch sharks..


----------



## Kgabriele1114 (Aug 19, 2019)

Is the north end of assateague pretty accessible as I have my kayak to drag out along with my gear..and does a 9ot hook with wire leader and 15foot section of 450# mono work as "drum" gear? And if va is a no then where on the east coast can I go and actually target shark?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Kgabriele1114 said:


> Is the north end of assateague pretty accessible as I have my kayak to drag out along with my gear..and does a 9ot hook with wire leader and 15foot section of 450# mono work as "drum" gear? And if va is a no then where on the east coast can I go and actually target shark?


you have to drive onto the north end. If you have a kayak I'd look into Smith island or Cobb island. I believe both are open to the public. Just the only way to get there is by water. 
You can catch some large sharks on casted bait with a heaver and 6500 size reel. What size/ species are you looking for? I personally like to catch them on drum gear, so I can break them off in the surf if they're too big. Once you tail rope a 8 footer and drag him on the beach you have to return it to the water. Not an activity for solo fishing or an inexperienced crew.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

If your targeting 6ft sharks and under just normal drum gear casted from sandbridge/backbay/damneck, from now till end oct they pretty plentiful


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Most beaches require you to have a vehicle that is capable of driving off-road to get away from the bathers. No shark fishing around people that are swimming, it's not a good practice and will get it shut down like the idiots did in Ocean City


----------



## Kgabriele1114 (Aug 19, 2019)

So I'm not targeting anything in particular but would like to get into larger sharks..curren PB is about 51/2 6ft brown shark and have gear for much bigger and I normally travel with a partner that works with me..yes I dont want to be near any swimmers or cause/have any problems at all which is why I was trying to reach out and maybe find some places close to maryland that I can get out and just see what hires really is all


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You can get a night permit for the Maryland side of assateague just not the va side. To drive.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Kgabriele1114 said:


> So I'm not targeting anything in particular but would like to get into larger sharks..curren PB is about 51/2 6ft brown shark and have gear for much bigger and I normally travel with a partner that works with me..yes I dont want to be near any swimmers or cause/have any problems at all which is why I was trying to reach out and maybe find some
> places close to maryland that I can get out and just see what hires really is all


I get the Idea you want to fish for a world record drum or cobia with a 15lb. tuna head. Go for it, if a sea monster grabs your bait it's "by catch".

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------

